
Ask HN: Is there anything like Erlich Bachman's “incubator” in real life? - alex-wallish
Is there anything like this in real life, in the bay area in particular, where you can live in someplace for free for a certain period of time, in exchange for equity in whatever you create during that time?
======
prolixalias
I believe hacker hostels like the one represented on SV are a thing of the
past. Prevalent in the late 90s and early 2000s. Several folded around 2010
and my buddies around San Jose say they haven’t heard of any in 5-6 years.
Interested to hear other people’s input as well. Have wondered myself.

